# Anyone Flex in Las Vegas? A few questions



## GuyinVegas (Sep 27, 2016)

Thinking about going into Amazon Flex, how is the market?

How long have you been driving?

What cell provider is accepted?


----------



## LV-Reni (Oct 31, 2015)

GuyinVegas said:


> Thinking about going into Amazon Flex, how is the market?
> 
> How long have you been driving?
> 
> What cell provider is accepted?


Get ready to wait, average time seems to be 5 months from app to invite.

Android phone, you pick the service, it doesn't matter.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Not a Vegas driver but we have a few. You can use any provider you want but remember you get what you pay for. I have Verizon now but have heard of routing and GPS issues for those with lesser carriers.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

It's a very competitive gig and you grab work on a daily basis mostly which means you have no clue if you can work 1 block or 14 blocks a week. Most i've done was 7 but know guys who camp at the warehouse that can do 11 or more blocks a week.

As for the provider and phone, everyone has their opinion. I'm on metro pcs with a budget bargain phone and works just as good as any other carrier or phone. ZTE zmax pro works like a champ for me. I was using a galaxy avant and while it worked and got the job done it's night and day from my new phone.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> It's a very competitive gig and you grab work on a daily basis mostly which means you have no clue if you can work 1 block or 14 blocks a week. Most i've done was 7 but know guys who camp at the warehouse that can do 11 or more blocks a week.
> 
> As for the provider and phone, everyone has their opinion. I'm on metro pcs with a budget bargain phone and works just as good as any other carrier or phone. ZTE zmax pro works like a champ for me. I was using a galaxy avant and while it worked and got the job done it's night and day from my new phone.


Metro PCs is great. You get t mobiles network at a bargain price.


----------

